# Hybrid Sunfish ?



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I was looking at the state record fish and noticed that there was a listing for hybrid sunfish. What does on look like? I don't think that I have seen one before. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Well the easy way to put it is it looks like a very overgrown green sunfish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Carp said it best, if they are Bluegill X Green Sunfish, they look a lot like the greenies.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

if you have ever caught gills in lakes than you have seen some. I think that hybrid sunfish covers all sunfish crosses. there are alot of hybrid sunfish in natural waters but alot of them look alike in the first place so many people do not notice.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

For the first time ever, Rustyfish is correct. I've seen various types of hybrids all over, expecially in creeks and rivers.

Hybrids of anytype can most commonly been seen on the end of Rustyfishs hook at a paylake however.


----------

